# Websites????



## Honeylust27 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi gals (and boys?),

I just thought it might be helpful for people to let everyone know some websites which they have found to be great - or crap, for purchasing of make up products. 

I found out about two great websites on here - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Makeup and Glow - Online Makeup Store 

and, more recently... Crush Cosmetics, Quality Cosmetics - sourced internationally

I was verrrry impressed by both websites - got my orders in a couple of days and loved the product selection of both sites. 

I have also used www.strawberrynet.com.au 

Has anyone else got any good ones?????


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 4, 2010)

In the past I have bought makeup from the following sites and have had a good experience with all of them....

Lehved - Makeup Artist Essentials

Brigette's Boutique - Wholesale Cosmetics and Makeup for the reseller and consumer

http://www.kissandmakeupny.com/index.html

ShopCraze - Authentic Makeup Products - NYX, L.A Colors, M.A.C Cosmetics and more

And of course All Cosmetics Wholesale... http://allcosmeticswholesale.com/

And on ebay I have bought a lot of stuff from this store...eBay Australia Shop - Mac Attack Central: MAC Eyeshadow, MAC Lipglass, MAC Lipstick


----------



## MissVanity (Mar 7, 2010)

ive bought from here countless times and have always been happy with them

ACW - Authentic Wholesale Discount MAC and Other Cosmetics


----------

